# it's been a rough year



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not sure why I've decided to post this on here but I just need to vent. So a month back my girlfriend broke up with me. And it was tough. I foolish devoted a lot of my time to her and have lost track with friends. What is really breaking me up is that my Uncle pasted away last weekend. For sometime I was in shock. I couldn't believe it happend. Now with it setting in I can't stop thinking about him. One postive thing is seeing my little hedgehog at night. Waking him up feeding him a treat and watching him explore. He can't leave me even if he wanted to  I try to make light of it not sure what else to do.


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

you have been through alot. take a deep breath and keep putting one foot in front of the other just like your little hedgie friend. keep positive thoughts going out you way. 
Lisa


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

im sorry things have been so rough. I find in time like that i coup best wheni can distract myself with something i enjoy. Do lots of little things that make you happy everyday. and i hope things get better soon.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your year. Regarding your ex, (after many of my own heartaches) I've found that despite how "right" you felt it was at the time, there is someone 100x better for you around the corner. At the time that you find yourself being comfortable by yourself, that person will sneak up on you and you'll look back at this relationship and wonder how you ever thought it was as great as you originally thought. So hang in there! I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your uncle. Death of a loved one is always difficult, but I agree with Quillzmom that distraction can help. I'm glad you have a cute hedgie to help distract you. I've often found myself spending even more time with Nuala when I'm having a bad day or feelign down. 

Hang in there!


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ditto on what others have said.
When my marrage broke up after only 3 years I had no job,no car,and a 1 year old baby.
Thought it was the end of the world,and then someone came into my life that I had only thought of as a friend and now 36 years later we are expecting grandchild # 9.

To help redo you hedgies cage with a theme you really like.
I want to do a Star Trek theme.

Keep your Uncles memory with you by remembering the fun times you had.
Perhaps write them down in a book.
I've heard that when they cross over they still come and are near you ( according to the show with the medium)
I've lost a younger sister and sometimes after 9 years I still try to pick up the phone
and call her to ask about her day.
Time does help


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your year.  It must be very difficult for these things to happen at the same time. I bet if you contact those friends again and let them know what's happening, your true friends will welcome you back. Don't let pride get in your way, apologize for losing touch and try to make amends. A girl that gets between you and your friends (unless your friends are hurting you) is really not someone you want to invest a lot of time in anyway. There are so many great people out there. I know there is someone special around the corner. I agree that it's important to do something every day that makes you happy, whether you feel like it or not.  HUGS and hang in there. We're all here to support one another, sometimes it's just not hedgie related. That's okay.


----------

